
Anti-Abortion Groups Use Smartphone Surveillance to Target Women at Clinics - Eric_WVGG
https://rewire.news/article/2016/05/25/anti-choice-groups-deploy-smartphone-surveillance-target-abortion-minded-women-clinic-visits/
======
genedickson
There is nothing new here, but I am glad to see it. I'm forwarding the link to
my local listserv where it will be ignored by most.

Radio waves literally go through people's bodies; people own themselves. I
fail to see any reason to expect privacy, and certainly no right to privacy.

If you value your privacy don't use cell phones of any description and
minimize your use of electronic and third party communications.

So when is the prochoice movement going to invest in the same technology? So
run a gofundme already and shut up!

------
Eric_WVGG
I understand the geofencing and tying devices to individuals, but I don't get
the ad targeting.

They appear to be using banner ads, which can't be placed in Facebook or
Google Ads. I didn't think old-fashioned banner ad networks had any real
penetration among “normals”.

